# Better Battery Life?



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

*Better Battery Life on AOSP or Sense*​
Sense 1337.14%AOSP2262.86%


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you get better battery life on AOSP or Sense? I used sense and got ridiculous battery life. On AOSP, no so much. What's your experience and setup?

Sense: Was bamf forever 1.0.7 no mods with imo latest kernel battsaver mode running smartassv2

ASOP: OMFGB 10-10 nightly running IMO latest with battsaver and smartassv2


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

best I ever got was on uber bamf 4.9, and the newest imo kernel at that time, 47 hours on the extended battery with _decent_ use


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

"g00s3y said:


> best I ever got was on uber bamf 4.9, and the newest imo kernel at that time, 47 hours on the extended battery with decent use


What are you running now?


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

@Spencer do you prefer AOSP style roms or sense? And what are your main concerns. I get about two days on the extended battery on drod2169s kernel on cm7. I prefer the pure(r) experience of AOSP. I have had good results on sense roms with imoseyons kernels as well. I like ginritis 3d the 3d effects are the only reason to run sense just for the sheer wow-factor in my opinion.

Sent from my AOSP'd HTC Mecha HD


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

jolness said:


> @Spencer do you prefer AOSP style roms or sense? And what are your main concerns. I get about two days on the extended battery on drod2169s kernel on cm7. I prefer the pure(r) experience of AOSP. I have had good results on sense roms with imoseyons kernels as well. I like ginritis 3d the 3d effects are the only reason to run sense just for the sheer wow-factor in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my AOSP'd HTC Mecha HD


I'm not sure which I like better, I keep jumping between. I think I get better battery and signal with sense, but I don't have as much fun with it. I love AOSP and I love the customizations. It's so hard to choose!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

This is what I expect from aosp (see screenshot). This is stock battery with some significant idle time (overnight), an hour of talk, an hour of cut the rope, and an hour of Star Legends with some texts, surfing, downloading 3 roms, and installing 2 roms into boot manager. Hardly a lightweight performer.


----------



## Bxrider117 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have come to the realization that it is not the rom, AOSP or Sense, the battery life on this phone sucks. I hate the feel of this phone with the extended battery but I have to use it. When with the stock battery on either sense or AOSP, some days I can pull 14-16 hrs but it can't be duplicated on a consistent basis thus the need to have the extended battery or carry a spare and sometimes I forget to charge the spare. HTC makes great phones but they lack innovation with the batteries.


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

Bxrider117 said:


> I have come to the realization that it is not the rom, AOSP or Sense, the battery life on this phone sucks. I hate the feel of this phone with the extended battery but I have to use it. When with the stock battery on either sense or AOSP, some days I can pull 14-16 hrs but it can't be duplicated on a consistent basis thus the need to have the extended battery or carry a spare and sometimes I forget to charge the spare. HTC makes great phones but they lack innovation with the batteries.


I semi feel the same way, but I love this phone too much to give it up.



Jaxidian said:


> This is what I expect from aosp (see screenshot). This is stock battery with some significant idle time (overnight), an hour of talk, an hour of cut the rope, and an hour of Star Legends with some texts, surfing, downloading 3 roms, and installing 2 roms into boot manager. Hardly a lightweight performer.


This is very cool. I know that on Wifi battery life is much better, are you always connected to wifi or just in the screenshot? What app do you use to monitor battery like this, it seems quite useful.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Spencer_Moore said:


> This is very cool. I know that on Wifi battery life is much better, are you always connected to wifi or just in the screenshot? What app do you use to monitor battery like this, it seems quite useful.


That wifi was just overnight while I was sleeping. I probably would have only been down another 5% at most if I was on 4g.

That "app" is standard/built into Android. Settings -> About Phone -> Battery Usage -> click on the little chart at the top (or something like that - going by memory).


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

I feel i get better with aosp but i know when the source code for the kernel comes out it will be better on sense. I like aosp cuz its very customizable and i dont have chance for the end call bug.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Spencer_Moore said:


> What are you running now?


BAMF SoaB 1.01, with imo kernel. Although I switch from the extended battery to the regular quite often now. Depends on where I am going and what I am doing.


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

It varies with on which one gets me better results.

Bamf SOAB gave me horrible battery life, while forever was the best of the Bamf roms to give me good to moderate life.

CM7 is about the same as the forever rom. Both can get me through the day on the extended battery.

All roms I ran were on the stock kernal that they came with.


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> That wifi was just overnight while I was sleeping. I probably would have only been down another 5% at most if I was on 4g.
> 
> That "app" is standard/built into Android. Settings -> About Phone -> Battery Usage -> click on the little chart at the top (or something like that - going by memory).


Wow I can't believe I didn't know this before I always looked through spare parts


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

I've personally gotten better life from AOSP ROM's, but I've seen people get similar, if not better, life from Sense ROM's.

Its always going to come down to the user more than anything else. I could burn through my battery in 5-6 hrs if I wanted to. But with average use, 20 hrs seems about the norm for me on CM7 or Liquid.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## droidcutie (Jun 13, 2011)

Bxrider117 said:


> I have come to the realization that it is not the rom, AOSP or Sense, the battery life on this phone sucks. I hate the feel of this phone with the extended battery but I have to use it. When with the stock battery on either sense or AOSP, some days I can pull 14-16 hrs but it can't be duplicated on a consistent basis thus the need to have the extended battery or carry a spare and sometimes I forget to charge the spare. HTC makes great phones but they lack innovation with the batteries.


Totally agree with you.. my battery life is crazy horrible. Even using AOSP roms. If forget to put it on the charger at night, it drops dramatically by morning. If it doesn't die. lol

Sent from my Thunderbolt, using Tapatalk app.


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

I get way better battery life on sense than on AOSP. I get horrible numbers on AOSP.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

I can't use aosp either, my phone would drop about 30% overnight, it was the cell standby that did me in. I am now on BAMF roms with imo kernel. I get atleast 12 hours on moderate to somewhat heavy use with a mix of WiFi and 3g don't use 4g to often since my WiFi is way faster.


----------



## DeTard (Jul 21, 2011)

Best I've had was on CM7 1.5 using Slayher's kernel at stock speeds with extended battery. 89 hours on that with relatively limited use, LTE disabled. GPS was enabled the whole time but apparently few things needed a lock on that during that test. Yes, I know, some people are gonna call bullshit, but I had Wifi on and connected pretty much the whole time (disabled sleep policy for better battery life), and I avoided playing games or anything else superfluous, but I made calls when I needed to and looked things up on occasion. I connected to BT during my drive to and from work (about 30 min at the time). For the longest time I thought the battery gauge was just plain lying to me (more than it already does), but it stayed at a constant 1 hour = 1% all the way until it got to 30% (was incredibly predictable), and then it drained considerably faster. I almost regret ever leaving CM7 1.5 honestly.


----------



## pnoozi (Sep 28, 2011)

I think battery life depends primarily on whether Wifi, GPS, Sync and 4G are turned on. Not so much the ROM you're using.


----------



## dajogejr (Jul 13, 2011)

I've gotten better life on Sense than AOSP. I've run Th3ory ROMs, BAMF Roms, Virus Roms, etc.
Lately I've been on CM7 release 15.
I've been in LTE since release of the phone, and I hate turning it off...but last night I jumped on wireless at my house. From 10PM to 5AM it only dropped the stock battery about 5% points...compared to the 30 or so it would've dropped if I left LTE on.

So...seeing as how I have pretty quick net at home and even faster at work, I think I'll be hopping on WiFi a bit more. I've never left it on all night, just here and there.

Due to the nature of this phone and the radio setup, it's a battery killer, period. I bought the extended with it when I got mine, day after release. I don't mind the fatty daddy battery, but I prefer the OEM slim.

I don't think it's ROM dependent...just how you use the phone. LTE is a battery killer, no doubt.


----------

